
iphone6 on iOS11 - rammy1234
I upgraded my iphone6 to iOS11.After that I see the battery draining and checking I see iPhone6 has 2GB RAM and newer iPhones have around 4GB RAM. So hardware is not supported with high end graphics in new iOS11.
======
Mankhool
I'm not seeing the battery issue, but my iP6 is S-L-O-W. and I'm only using
10% of my 64GB of storage. I regret doing the upgrade.

~~~
rammy1234
is my iPhone is way too slow. These things are not discussed when they are
sold. Is this not being forced to upgrade your phones indirectly when my
hardware is well enough to work for most of my use cases. why OS is making my
iPhone to go obsolete.

